# Buying a wifi modem router? - please advice.



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello,
to all of you.
Someone my known is currently using a wifi Modem+router TP-LINK TD-W8151N with BSNL broadband connection, but its wifi range is only on one floor, they need a router that have range of alteast on two floors, Please suggest some good wifi branded modem+router.Thank you.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2014)

what is your budget? for under rs 2k, TP-link w8968 v3 from flipkart is recommended.


----------



## Bing (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi,bro 
what is your budget?If you don't care about the budget, I'd recommend an Huawei e5186 router or if you don't care too much about the max throughput, a TP-link w8968 v3 for much cheaper.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 28, 2014)

posted in wrong section


----------



## aoeiuv (Jul 30, 2014)

GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK said:


> Hello,
> to all of you.
> Someone my known is currently using a wifi Modem+router TP-LINK TD-W8151N with BSNL broadband connection, but its wifi range is only on one floor, they need a router that have range of alteast on two floors, Please suggest some good wifi branded modem+router.Thank you.
> GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


My friend recommended I buy a Huawei B593, Wifi coverage Huawei B593 router is relatively broad, you want Wifi coverage is on two floors, perhaps you can also buy a router and a Huawei b593 original antenna, which together Wifi will make your job a wider coverage and faster speeds！


----------

